# ist web.de ausgefallen?



## scrat007 (13 Mai 2005)

sagt mal ... ist web.de ausgefallen? kann es nicht erreichen .. ist das nur von mir so oder von euch auch .....

Ergebniss Ping:
ping www.web.de
Ping www.web.de [217.72.195.42] mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Ping-Statistik für 217.72.195.42:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust),

Ergebniss Trace:

tracert www.web.de

Routenverfolgung zu www.web.de [217.72.195.42]  über maximal 30 Absch

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    54 ms    55 ms    56 ms  217.5.98.12
  3    53 ms    52 ms    52 ms  217.237.154.222
  4    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  ka-ea1.KA.DE.net.DTAG.DE [62.154.74.6
  5    72 ms    74 ms    71 ms  62.156.139.74
  6    69 ms    68 ms    69 ms  217.72.192.53
  7     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2005)

sieht nach Blackout aus , z.z auch von hier  kein Zugriff möglich 

ww


----------



## scrat007 (13 Mai 2005)

das ist aber ein gründlicher blackout ... schon über 2 stunden ....


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2005)

Mit  CB-Whois kannst du die Telefonnummer des Tech-C erfahren , ich fürchte aber,
 dass die besetzt ist   
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php



> PING:
> 
> PING web.de (217.72.195.42): 56 data bytes
> 64 bytes from 217.72.195.42: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=7.3 ms
> ...


----------



## scrat007 (13 Mai 2005)

dann hatten die nen totalausfall und arbeiten drann ... wenn der ping wieder läuft gehe ich mal davon aus das in spätestens einer stunde wieder was läuft .....

danke für die hilfe  :wave:


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 Mai 2005)

Das komplette web.de-RZ ist bis Morgen früh down.


> Im Rahmen der strengen Sicherheitsbestimmungen für das WEB.DE Rechenzentrum
> wurden am Freitag Abend aufgrund von Ausfällen in der Klimatisierung sämtliche
> Server der WEB.DE Dienste vorübergehend heruntergefahren. Diese vorsorgliche
> Maßnahme dient dem Interesse der Datensicherheit unserer Kunden.
> ...



Nachzulesen auf http://status.web.de

MfG
L.


----------



## scrat007 (13 Mai 2005)

hmmmmm dreifach redundante Kühlssysteme .... und da schalten die wegen ner störung ab?  ich bau unter anderem auch kühlssysteme und Serverräume .. aber wegen einem ausgefallenen kreis hab ich noch nicht erlebt das alles runtergefahren wird ...... man die müssen vorschriften haben ...

aber gut .. da wartet man einmal auf ne wichtige mail und dann schalten die die server ab .....

egal


danke für die hilfe  und die info


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2005)

die Statusmeldung wird jetzt freundlicherweise sofort eingeblendet, wenn man die normale 

URL aufruft  http://web.de  verlinkt auf  http://status.web.de

ww


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 Mai 2005)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmm dreifach redundante Kühlssysteme .... und da schalten die wegen ner störung ab?  ich bau unter anderem auch kühlssysteme und Serverräume .. aber wegen einem ausgefallenen kreis hab ich noch nicht erlebt das alles runtergefahren wird ...... man die müssen vorschriften haben ...



Da kann ganz schnell das Eine zum Anderen kommen, das habe ich selber schon mal im alten Quelle-RZ in Nürnberg erlebt, allerdings im Hochsommer.

Klima-1 schwenkt die weisse Fahne, Klima-2 und -3 gehen auf Vollast, worauf es Klima-2 die Hufe hochreißt. Nach sofortiger Notabschaltung der Großdrucker hat dann die Kühlleistung der letzten Anlage gerade noch ausgereicht, um den Mainframes ein gesteuertes Herunterfahren zu gönnen.

den Rest der Schicht haben wir in der Kantine die Getränkeautomaten administriert und Karten gespielt.
War auch nicht schlecht und hat mir 35 DM Spielgewinn eingebracht. :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2005)

Und sprach da einer von "ausreichend dimensioniert"?
Falls ja -> rausschmeißen.


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Mai 2005)

Yo, das spruch einer. Der CFO.
 :lol:


----------



## webwatcher (14 Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59551


> Web.de: Übernahme abgeschlossen, Server down
> ....
> Die Fusion begann jedoch mit einer Panne. In den gestrigen späten Abendstunden
> war der Internetauftritt von Web.de etwa drei Stunden nicht erreichbar; erst gegen Morgen
> ...


ww


----------



## Counselor (14 Mai 2005)

Daher gibt es bei uns von den wichtigsten Systemen eine Dublette in einem zweiten Gebäude. Falls das eigentliche Rechenzentrum ausfällt, können die wichtigsten Systeme umgeschalten werden.


----------

